

3 years of my gamedev journey in gifs - eigenbom
http://imgur.com/a/NnEmN

======
eigenbom
Hey HN. I quit my job as a postdoctoral researcher 3 years ago and have since
been working full-time on my first PC game. It's called Moonman and is a mix
between Spelunky and Terraria. I've written all the code (60k LOC of C++) and
done 99% of the artwork.

I'm now seeking crowdfunding so I can spend one more year on Moonman and
finish the game! [http://kck.st/1DElnw3](http://kck.st/1DElnw3)

I'm happy to answer any questions about the game or my 3 year journey to
Kickstarter. :)

